# معادلة الطاقة المجانية



## pic2007 (25 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
السادة الكرام

الطاقة المجانية ترتبط بالحركة الدائمة لذلك يستحسن إلقاء نظرة شاملة 
إليكم الرابط
:20:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_perpetual_motion_machines 
وأيضا
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maxwell's_demon :20: 

وأيضا

كتاب من وكالة الفضاء الأمريكية NASA . فقط اكتب العبارة التالية في محرك البحث قوقل 
*Advanced Energetics for Aeronautical Applications: Volume II:20: +nasa*

يتحدث الكتاب عن الموجات الكهربائية *الطولية* والعرضية 
الموجات الطولية أو موجات تسلا.:20:
الموجات العرضية أو موجات هيرتز.

الطريقة الوحيدة لإثبات الطاقة المجانية كانت القيام بالتجربة حتى تسلا نفسه لم يقدم النظريات المقبولة من طرف المجتمع العلمي
هل معادلات ماكسويل حقا تعارض الطاقة المجانية؟

قدم نيقولا تسلا الوشيعة المسماة flat coil 
في براءة الاختراع الأولى رقم 512.340 تفاجأ تسلا كون الو شيعة فقدت حثها الذاتي وأنها تنخفض درجة حرارتها أثناء عملها وهذا شئ غير متوقع.
والثانية رقم 685.012 حيث وجد الو شيعة فقدت مقاومتها؟؟ 
ربما السبب '' أخطاء قياسات'' لكن السيد تسلا بالتأكيد يستطيع الإجابة:20: 

عالم الرياضيات ماكسويل لخص التجارب في معادلات رياضية 
ما أود قوله هو معادلات ماكسويل ليست هي الكلمة الأخيرة في عالم الكهرباء والمغناطيس 
وقد كتبت لأول مرة باستخدام الجبر الرباعي لكنها تعرضت للبتر.بالإضافة إلى *خدعة لورنتز*.:20:
حتى ريدشارد فاينمان الأمريكي هذا العقل الحر يدعونا إلى نبذ شعاع بيوتينغ وعدم تغيير نظرتنا للدوائر الكهربية.

*معادلات ماكسويل*

لنبحث عن حل يحقق المعادلات المذكورة ويحقق أيضا الشرط التالي وهو شرط الطاقة المجانية
:75::75: Rot(A)=kA:75::75:​ حيث A شعاع و k عدد ثابت
يكون لنا
E=Asin(kt),وB=Acos(kt) ونجد المجالين في نفس الاتجاه
شعاع بيوتنغ معدوم في هذه الحالة
الموجة الكهرومغناطيسية موقوفة. وحيث تم فك الارتباط بين المجالين. 
لاحظ أن سرعة الموجة يمكن تكون اكبر من سرعة الضوء.
لاحظ أن الشرط :55:Rot(B)=kB​ يستخدم في فيزياء البلازما وغيرها......
الآن نحتاج إلى الرياضيات لمعالجة هذه المعادلة
ملاحظة
اسف لااملك الكثير من الوقت في الوقت الراهن اعتذر مرة اخرى.

والسلام عليكم.


----------



## zamalkawi (25 يونيو 2010)

ما هي Rot؟
وما هو شعاع بيوتنج؟


----------



## pic2007 (25 يونيو 2010)

*اختصارا*



zamalkawi قال:


> ما هي Rot؟
> وما هو شعاع بيوتنج؟


 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
السادة الكرام
أخي زملكاوي هذه رياضيات وأكيد في المنتدى من هو اقدر مني في هذا المجال 


شعاع بيوتنغ هو S=E×B جداء شعاعين


الروت هو شعاع




in which v is the vector field (v1, v2, v3), and v1, v2, v3 are functions of the variables _x_, _y_, and _z_, and i, j, and k are unit vectors in the positive _x_, _y_, and _z_ directions, respectively. In fluid mechanics, the curl of the fluid velocity field (i.e., vector velocity field of the fluid itself) is called the vorticity or the rotation because it measures the field's degree of rotation around a given point.

وهو حاصل الجداء الشعاعي لكل من نابلا وهو مؤثر هاميلتون والشعاع A 

على سبيل المثال
عمل قوة الثقل لايتعلق بالمسار المسلوك{قوة الثقل قوة محافظة تشتق من كمون}لكن هذه الحالة غير عادية ماهو الشرط الرياضي حتى تتحقق هذه الخاصية
الشرط هو انعدام الروت.:75:

أخي رأيكم معروف مسبقا وهو لايمكن إنشاء محرك دائم الحركة بالاعتماد على الأثقال وهذا نتيجة للشرط أعلاه.:20:

هل يمكن استخدام شرط الطاقة المجانية في تركيبة ميكانيكة بحتة
رياضيا لايوجد مانع:20::20: 
لاشك ان العوائق في التركيبة الميكانكية اكبر
لذلك افضل التركيبة الكهربائية.:75: 

محاولة ماكسويل الموجودة في الرابط الثاني في المشاركة الاولى ليست غريبة مع العلم انه عالم في الرياضيات.:20:
اكتشاف التيار المتناوب من طرف تسلا وتصوره عنه ساعده وليس ما يقدم لنا الان.:20:

والسلام عليكم.


----------



## ساموك (25 يونيو 2010)

لا يوجد شئ اسمه معادلة الطاقة المجانية وليس لهذه الطاقة شرطا واحدا محددا ولست بحاجة إلى تغيير تظرتك إلى الدوائر الكهربائية وعلى العكس مما تقول فقد اشتهر تيسلا بتقديم الأساس الرياضي الواضح الكامل المتين لكل أعماله ما حاز على رضى وقناعة وإعجاب كل معاصريه فقد كان الوحيد تقريبا في زمنه الذي صاغ النظرية مع برهانها الحسابي الرياضي أولا ثم أثبتها بالتجربة العملية ودائما أمام جمع من العلماء.كان تيسلا يصل إلى مبتغاه بالحساب أولا ثم يتأكد من حساباته بالتجربة. أما ما تقوله عن الملف (الوشيعة)القرصي فليس دقيقا تماما فهي لا تفقد الحث بل تضاعفه إلى جانب تمتعها بخصائص المكثف نظرا لفرق الجهد الكبير بين كل لفتين متجاورتين (سواء كانت وصلتها الداخلية على التسلسل أو على التفرع إن كنت تقصد البايفيلار وإن كنت تقصد الوشيعة القرصية البسيطة فهي ليست من أعمال تيسلا وطبيعي أن ينخفض حثها نصميميا لعدم تداخل حقول اللفات)وقد ابتكرها تيسلا رياضيا قبل أن يبنيها لحاجته الماسة لخفض السعة اللازمة للترنين وليس فيها إطلاقا ما لايستطيع تيسلا أو غيره من المختصين شرحه بأدق التفاصيل.كما أن سرعة الموجة الطولانية المتحركة على محور وحيد هي دائما أكبر بكثير من سرعة الضوء.أما الطاقة الحرة في معادلات ماكسويل فهي متضمنه في المقدار j في معادلتيه الثانية والثالثة، ولم أفهم فيما اعتراضك عليها في قولك أنها ليست الكلمة الأخيرة في عالم الكهرباء والمغناطيس، ولا أعتقد أن ماكسويل نفسه قد ادعى ذلك. 
أخي أنت لست بحاجة أبدا لغير القوانين المعروفة -وجميعها صحيحة- كي تحول الطاقة المجانية الحرة التي تملأ الفراغ من حولنا إلى طاقة كهربائية مفيدة. فقط تعلم من تيسلا وغيره كيف تحولها تصميميا وأي من معادلات الحساب ينطبق أكثر على التصميم الذي تختار.​


----------



## zamalkawi (25 يونيو 2010)

pic2007 قال:


> أخي زملكاوي هذه رياضيات وأكيد في المنتدى من هو اقدر مني في هذا المجال


أخي، أنا لم أسأل سوى ما هي Rot؟ فمثلا لو سألتك ما هي sin سترد وتقول هي sine وتعني في الزوايا مثلا طول المقابل على طول الوتر، أو أي شيء مشابه
فهل Rot هذه دالة مثل sin مثلا؟ وما هو تعريفها؟ أنا لم أسمع بها فهلا شرحت لي ما هي؟؟


----------



## pic2007 (25 يونيو 2010)

*توضيح*



ساموك قال:


> لا يوجد شئ اسمه معادلة الطاقة المجانية وليس لهذه الطاقة شرطا واحدا محددا ولست بحاجة إلى تغيير تظرتك إلى الدوائر الكهربائية وعلى العكس مما تقول فقد اشتهر تيسلا بتقديم الأساس الرياضي الواضح الكامل المتين لكل أعماله ما حاز على رضى وقناعة وإعجاب كل معاصريه فقد كان الوحيد تقريبا في زمنه الذي صاغ النظرية مع برهانها الحسابي الرياضي أولا ثم أثبتها بالتجربة العملية ودائما أمام جمع من العلماء.كان تيسلا يصل إلى مبتغاه بالحساب
> .أما الطاقة الحرة في معادلات ماكسويل فهي متضمنه في المقدار j في معادلتيه الثانية والثالثة، ولم أفهم فيما اعتراضك عليها في قولك أنها ليست الكلمة الأخيرة في عالم الكهرباء والمغناطيس، ولا أعتقد أن ماكسويل نفسه قد ادعى ذلك.
> أخي أنت لست بحاجة أبدا لغير القوانين المعروفة -وجميعها صحيحة- كي تحول الطاقة المجانية الحرة التي تملأ الفراغ من حولنا إلى طاقة كهربائية مفيدة. فقط تعلم من تيسلا وغيره كيف تحولها تصميميا وأي من معادلات الحساب ينطبق أكثر على التصميم الذي تختار.​


السلام عليكم
سيدي الفاضل ساموك
تسلا لم يربط اعماله بمعادلات تسلا بل العكس احيانا انتقدها.
هل اشتق تسلا الموجة الطولية من معادلات ماكسويل؟:20::20:
اشتهر تسلا وهو في اوروبا بنظرية المجال الدائر ولكن كيف يتصوره.:20:

المولد احادي القطبية لفاراداي والذي لا يجد تطبيقات كثيرة
ُ B [FONT=&quot]×[/FONT] E=v
:75::75:
هل تصدق انه بالامكان اشتقاق من المعادلة السابقة لفاراداي كل من: 

معادلات ماكسويل
شرودينغر
كيلي -غولدن النووية 

اختصارا كل النظريات والمعادلات الموجودة في عالم الكهرومغناطيسي يمكن اشتقاقها من المعادلة السابقة لفاراداي.:75:
اذن توجد حالة غير محتواة في معادلات ماكسويل. 
من جهة اخرى العكس صحيح
فعلى سبيل المثال انطلاقا من معادلات ماكسويل يمكننا ايجاد المعادلة السابقة لفاراداي. 


بخصوص سؤال السيد زملكاوي
اليكم الرابط
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Curl_(mathematics)

والسلام عليكم.


----------



## ساموك (26 يونيو 2010)

أخي العزيز بيك 2007:
اعتقدت أنك تفهم عميقا ما تقوله في مشاركاتك التي تأتي على شكل رؤوس أقلام وليس على شكل جمل مترابطة تنقل فيها القارئ من فكرة إلى أخرى. 
يبدو أنك لم تطلع مباشرة وبعمق على أعمال تيسلا، لا الأوروبية ولا الأمريكية منها.فتيسلا قد خلف وراءه عدة أطنان من الورق هي في معظمها حسابات مستفيضة. لو قرأت يوميات كولورادو سبرنج لغيرت رأيك سريعا ولوجدت أنها في 90% منها رياضيات وحسابات.كما يبدو أنك أدرجت رقم براءة اختراع الوشيعة القرصية بيفايلار دون أن تقرأ متنها وإلا لكنت اكتشفت أن تيسلا قد أورد حساباتها في العمود الثاني من الصفحة الأولى على غير العادة في براءات الإختراع.لم يعرف التاريخ مهندسا عرف الرياضيات واستخدمها بالعمق الذي عرفها به تيسلا واستخدمها.

معادلة ماكسويل هي جملة من أربعة معادلات تفاضلية تربط الحقلين المغناطيسي والكهربائي وتحدد العلاقة بينهما، تتضمن المعادلة الأولى قانون غوس العام الذي يبين كيف تولد الشحنة الكهربائية حقلا كهربائيا وكيف يتجه هذا الحقل بعيدا عن الشحنة الموجبة نحو الشحنة السالبة في سطح غاوس الإفتراضي وتتضمن المعادلة الثانية قانون غاوس في المغناطيسية الذي يبين كيف أنه لا يوجد شئ اسمه "شحنة مغناطيسية" وأن تلازم ثنائية القطب هي شرط نشوء حقل مغناطيسي وتتضمن المعادلة الثالثة قانون فاراداي الذي يبين أن أي نغير في الحقل المغناطيسي يولد بالحث حقلا كهربائيا وتتضمن الرابعة قانون أوم المصحح الذي يبين كيق أن الحقل المغناطيسي يمكن أن يتولد بطريقتين: بمرور تيار كهربائي (قانون أوم الأساسي) أو بإحداث تغيير في الحقل الكهربائي (تصحيح ماكسويل).لكي تجد الجملة حلا رياضيا محددا في كل حالة أدخلت عبقرية ماكسويل مفهوم متجه التيار الحر الذي يتضمن الطاقة القادمة من الجوار. حلول جملة معادلات ماكسويل قادت إلى تحديد سرعة الضوء ووضحت الطبيعة الكهرومغناطيسية للضوء. في الوقت الحاضر هناك أشكال كثيرة لكتابة معادلات ماكسويل هي في الحقيقة اشتقاقات منها ولا تلغيها مطلقا.
أرجو أن تعطي الفكرة حقها مستقبلا قبل أن تنتقل إلى فكرة أخرى كي لا تبدو مشاركاتك على أنها رؤوس أقلام غير مترابطة فلغتنا جميلة وهي قادرة على إيصال أدق الشروح.
دمت بخير


----------



## pic2007 (26 يونيو 2010)

*لتكن البداية من هنا*

السلام عليكم 

السادة الكرام
سيدي الفاضل 

قدم وليام هاميلتون عالم الرياضيات الايرلندي نظريته جبر الرباعيات في سنة 1843
تتألف الرباعيات من 4 أعداد حقيقية وهي من جزأين العدد الأول سلمي والثلاث أعداد المتبقية تشكل شعاع
لاحظ كلمة شعاع لأول مرة كانت ابتكار من طرف هاميلتون.
مؤثر هاميلتون أو نابلا من اكتشافه
صحيح أن التفرق كان معروفا منذ عصر اولير
بضرب نابلا بشعاع دالة نحصل على عدد رباعي
الجزء الحقيقي هو التفرق مسبوق بإشارة ناقص
الجزء الشعاعي هو الدوار أو الروت لم يكن معروفا أيام هاميلتون كان شيئا مستحدثا ولم يكن تفسيره معروفا 
كانت نظرية الرباعيات واعدة.......:75:
تعرضت للبتر على يد كل من هيفيسايد وجيبس بتقديمهم الحساب الشعاعي المستقل
كانت الرباعيات تجمع الحساب الشعاعي والسلمي هم قاموا بفصل الحسابين وبتقليص الإمكانيات .:20::20:

اوليس من الوارد هنا الاعتقاد بان الرباعيات كانت الأساس لكثير من الاكتشافات
خصوصا اذا علمنا ان هيفيسايد ذاتي التعليم ولم يدخل الجامعة مع العلم انه مكتشف الحساب العملياتي وغيره
وقد قوبلت اكتشافاته في البداية بالكثير من النقد قبل اعتمادها أخيرا.

بخصوص تسلا يا سيدي ساموك
أكيد تسلا من أعظم المهندسين من عصر ارخميدس حتى الآن لكن
لم يقدم تسلا معادلة الموجة الطولية صراحة لا في كلورادو اسبرينغ ولا في غيره لا احد ينكر التجارب – حسب معلوماتي وثانيا تسلا لم يقدم نظرية رياضية. 
كل المعادلات التي وجدت في أعمال تسلا يمكن اشتقاقها باستخدام قوانين كيرشوف وهذا غير وارد طبعا فدوائر تسلا هي دوائر غير خطية بالاساس.:20:

قراءة أعمال تسلا باستخدام الجبر الرباعي ومعادلات ماكسويل تبدو في غاية الأهمية- هناك ورقة في هذا المجال-:75:


والسلام.


----------



## ساموك (27 يونيو 2010)

سامحك الله ياصديقي.. أنت ربما تكون قد اطلعت على 1% من آثار تيسلا وأنا ربما على 1.5% منها. عندما توفي المرحوم عام 1943 نقلت وكالة الأمن القومي حمولة 180 شاحنة من آثاره وأوراقه وصنفت جميعها "سري. يمس الأمن القومي" وبقي أقرباؤه وحكومتهم حتى عام 1956 حتى استطاعوا أن يحصلوا على جزء يسير من آثاره معروض الآن في متحفه في بلغراد الذي زرته مرتين. علمنا فقط أن مجموع براءات اختراعه بلغت 1280 من دفاعه ضد ماركوني الذي سرق من تيسلا حقوق الإذاعة والراديو (فصلت المحكمة العليا لصالح تيسلا بعد وفاته بقليل وقد يكون هذا القرار ما سبب وفاته نظرا للتعويضات التي كانت منتظره والله أعلم). لكن لو راجعت مكتب الإختراعات ستجد فقط أقل من 800 موجود ويمكن الإطلاع عليه. الباقي ينكرونه لأنه فعلا يمس بالأمن القومي وهذه حقيقة. ما تستطيع أن تقرأه من آثاره على النت هو مجرد مقالات في مجلات ذاك الزمن أو بعض المحاضرات أمام الجمعيات العلمية. ما تستطيع أن تطلع عليه في متحفه وبخط يده أكثر بكثير. كله يؤكد أنه صاغ النظرية قبل التجربة وأجرى الحسابات المعقدة قبل أن يدققها على الواقع على عكس إديسون تماما. وتيسلا أول من صاغ معادلة الموجة الطولية الضغطية وربطها بطول الموجة وهو أول من صاغ معادلة الموجة الصوتية (الطولانية أيضا) وربطها بما سماه كثافة الميديا وسرعة الصوت فيها. لماذا تنتظر من مهندس كهربائي ميكانيكي (يحمل الإختصاصين) مع دكتوراه في الفيزياء أن يبتدع نظرية في الرياضيات لم يحتاجها في أعماله؟ ثم اسمحلي أن أقول أن حساباته لتدفق الجزيئات اللامنفصلة في شعاع الموت استخدم فيها معادلات لا أذكر أني رأيتها لدى غيره ولا يمكن اشتقاقها من قانون كيرشهوف. ثم أن تيسلا لم يرفض أبدا في ما أعلم أي قانون فيزيائي أو رياضي معروف بل استخدمها جميعها لأنها في الواقع صحيحة بما فيها قانون مصونية الطاقةز هي لم تعد تكفي لتفسير كل ظواهر العلم. هذا أيضا صحيح. لذلك فهي تتطور وتيتطور معها الدعم الرياضي. خذ مثلا حقل السبينترون في الفيزياء أو الفيزياء الكوانتية أو الفيزياء النووية (الإندماج البارد اللاإشعاعي بين الهيدروجين والبور). 
الملاحظة العامة على الأعضاء هي الحدية المفرطة وصولا إلى العصبية. هذا لا يستقيم أبدا مع المعرفة العميقة. من ينكر الطاقة الحرة يخالف ما يتحصن خلفه وهو قانون المصونية فطواحين الرياح تقتنص طاقة حرة موجودة ولا تخلقها. ومن يتحمس لها يتصور أحيانا أن عليها أن تظهر من تلقاء نفسها. 
طبعا لست بحاجة للرياضيات العالية كي تثبت أن الطاقة الحرة موجودة لذلك قلت لك أنه لا يوجد معادلة للطاقة الحرة، وإن كان من الممكن التعبير عن مقدارها بعدة طرق وعدة معادلات.
رعاك الله


----------



## pic2007 (27 يونيو 2010)

*توضيح*



ساموك قال:


> الملاحظة العامة على الأعضاء هي الحدية المفرطة وصولا إلى العصبية. هذا لا يستقيم أبدا مع المعرفة العميقة. من ينكر الطاقة الحرة يخالف ما يتحصن خلفه وهو قانون المصونية فطواحين الرياح تقتنص طاقة حرة موجودة ولا تخلقها. ومن يتحمس لها يتصور أحيانا أن عليها أن تظهر من تلقاء نفسها.
> طبعا لست بحاجة للرياضيات العالية كي تثبت أن الطاقة الحرة موجودة لذلك قلت لك أنه لا يوجد معادلة للطاقة الحرة، وإن كان من الممكن التعبير عن مقدارها بعدة طرق وعدة معادلات.
> رعاك الله


 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
السادة الكرام
سيدي الفاضل
المعادلة السابقة لست أنا من اكتشفها لها تاريخ طويل ....

دعني –على سبيل المثال فقط- أذكرك بان انيشتاين تحدث عنها النص الأصلي بالألمانية.

:75:H. Lorentz, A Einstein, H. Minkowski and H. Weyl The Principles of Relativity, pg. 142. Dover, 1952. 

وايضا
:75oincaré, H.,1906 R. C. Circ. Mat. Palermo, 21,129

اغلب العلماء تناولها بالتحليل لذلك لا افهم إصرارك وانه لا توجد هكذا معادلة.:20:


والسلام.


----------



## ساموك (28 يونيو 2010)

لا لم أنكرها إنما قصدت فقط أنه لا يوجد معادلة واحدة للطاقة الحرة. ربما كان علي أن أبين ماكتبت بشكل أفضل إلا أنني أرقد في المستشفى الآن (فأنا مقعد) ولا تسمح هكذا ظروف بالإستفاضة فأنا أكتب من الموبايل. لو تمعنت في نظرية الجاذبية الديناميكية لتيسلا (فرغ منها 1935) لوجدت أنه يبين كيف أن جملة ماكسويل ومعادلات أينشتاين ولورنتس وهيرتز ناقصة وقاصرة عن الإحاطة بتغير قوى الجاذبية في وسط معرض لفرق كمون هائل متغير الشدة والإتجاه بسرعة عظيمة.تماما كما قال بهذا هنري وتومسون من قبل. نظرية ديناميكية الجاذبية فتحت الأفق نحو ابتكارات رائعة في مجال انسياب الأجسام الثقيلة بالإزاحة الكهربائية (إعدام الوزن وغزو الفضاء) وهذا لا يمكن استنتاجه من النظرية النسبية أو اشتقاق جملة ماكسويل. ​


----------



## pic2007 (28 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
نرجو لك من العلي القدير الشفاء العاجل
والسلام 
ملاحظة اعتقد يجب التركيز على الجانب العملي.


----------



## ساموك (29 يونيو 2010)

شكرا لمشاعرك وأحسنت. فبين أيدينا الكمية الكافية من طرق الحساب والمعادلات كي:
1- نفهم العمل
2- نقوم بالحساب
3- نضع التصميم
4- ننفذ العمل

كنت في الحقيقة أنوي أن أضع شرحا رياضيا وتصميميا عمليا مستفيضا لطرق اقتناص الطاقة الحرة لكنني أدرك الآن أن ذلك من غير المناسب في هذا المنتدى.
تحياتي وتمنياتي بالنجاح


----------



## zamalkawi (30 يونيو 2010)

ساموك قال:


> كنت في الحقيقة أنوي أن أضع شرحا رياضيا وتصميميا عمليا مستفيضا لطرق اقتناص الطاقة الحرة لكنني أدرك الآن أن ذلك من غير المناسب في هذا المنتدى


لماذا؟؟


----------



## احمد العزاوي29 (30 يونيو 2010)

مشكوووووور


----------



## ساموك (8 يوليو 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> لماذا؟؟



ترى أليس واضح لماذا؟؟
دعني أسأل بشكل آخر: لمن؟


----------



## م.عماد ك (10 يوليو 2010)

ساموك قال:


> ترى أليس واضح لماذا؟؟
> دعني أسأل بشكل آخر: لمن؟


أخي ساموك
بظني أنك أحسنت الإجابة بارك الله بك
يوجد منا , من بجعبته الكثير ليعطي.....
ولكن لمن؟!! 
والمشكل في بعض الأخوة هداهم الله 

أسأل الله عز وجل لك الشفاء


----------



## ساموك (10 يوليو 2010)

م.عماد ك قال:


> أخي ساموك
> بظني أنك أحسنت الإجابة بارك الله بك
> يوجد منا , من بجعبته الكثير ليعطي.....
> ولكن لمن؟!!
> ...



أشكر نبل مشاعرك، حماك الله ورعاك.
أنا أستغرب فعلا الأحادية المفرطة في سلوك معظمنا، وأرجو أن يفهم الجميع أنه لا بد من التعلم إلى آخر العمر. تقرأ مداخلات بعض من يظنون في نفسهم المعرفة فتكتشف أن هذه التعليقات تنضح بالعصبية وتنم في الواقع عن الجهل العميق.
دعني أطرح سؤالا: كم منا عاد إلى كتبه الجامعية بعد أن تخرج؟ بل من قرأ غير منهاجه المطالب به؟ والقراءة غير الإطلاع السطحي العابر! كم من مهندسي هذا المنتدى وغيره لايزال قادرا على حل التكامل أو التفاضل أو المصفوفات؟؟
لماذا نسارع إلى الفتوى دون تبصّر- والفتوى تحتاج رسوخا في الفقه؟؟ كم مرة تقرأ في ردود البعض "مشكوووور...!" وهو لايدري على ماذا يشكر ولمن يوجه شكره!

طبعا يلفت نظرك بعض المشاركات (السيد بيك على سبيل المثال) وتدعو الله أن تعم المعرفة أبناء قومك، وتتألم إذ ترى معظمهم لا يحسون كيف يسير العالم من حولهم.. وتندهش لسطحية معرفتهم بل تندهش لقناعتهم الساذجة بأنهم أساطين علم!

المعذرة، وفي أمان الله


----------



## pic2007 (10 يوليو 2010)

*اين الردود ام ان الموضوع لم يعجبكم ياسادة؟*

السلام عليكم
السادة الكرام

الشكر للكل وخصوصا للسادة م.عماد وساموك 
اعدكم بالحل الرياضي لهذه المعادلة ان شاء الله

والسلام:75:


----------



## aminabdulhady (20 ديسمبر 2010)

ساموك قال:


> أشكر نبل مشاعرك، حماك الله ورعاك.
> أنا أستغرب فعلا الأحادية المفرطة في سلوك معظمنا، وأرجو أن يفهم الجميع أنه لا بد من التعلم إلى آخر العمر. تقرأ مداخلات بعض من يظنون في نفسهم المعرفة فتكتشف أن هذه التعليقات تنضح بالعصبية وتنم في الواقع عن الجهل العميق.
> دعني أطرح سؤالا: كم منا عاد إلى كتبه الجامعية بعد أن تخرج؟ بل من قرأ غير منهاجه المطالب به؟ والقراءة غير الإطلاع السطحي العابر! كم من مهندسي هذا المنتدى وغيره لايزال قادرا على حل التكامل أو التفاضل أو المصفوفات؟؟
> لماذا نسارع إلى الفتوى دون تبصّر- والفتوى تحتاج رسوخا في الفقه؟؟ كم مرة تقرأ في ردود البعض "مشكوووور...!" وهو لايدري على ماذا يشكر ولمن يوجه شكره!
> ...



اتفق معك عزيزي في وجود مشاركات يظن اصحابها جهلا انهم اساطين علم وكما قال شاعرنا حافظ ابراهيم
يُـرْغِي ويُـزْبِـدُ بالقَافَاتِ تَحْسـبُها .... قصفَ المدافعِ في أفقِ البساتينِ 
لا يأمَنُ السامعُ المسكينُ وثْبَتَه .... مِن كردفان إلى أعلى فِلَسطِـينِ 

والمنتدى هنا مليء بلاءاتهم (جمع لا) التي تزيد عن لاءات اسرائيل في القضية الفلسطينية
لكن عزيزي الرياضيات الهندسية تمتاز بأنها نمذجة رياضية للحل ، بمعنى أني أحلل المشكلة رياضيا واضع النموذج العملي الموضح ، لكن في المقابل هناك من يأتيك بحل عملي و لايستطيع أن يفسره رياضيا ، وأنا وكثيرون غيري نميل الى من يقدمون الحل العملي حتى و إن عجزوا عن تفسيره رياضيا لأن هذه مهمة الأكاديميين
تحياتي
أمين عبدالهادي


----------



## pic2007 (16 يونيو 2011)

هذه المعادلة حقيقية وحلها يمثل موجة تسلا!!!
أليست مفاجأة؟

وشكرا.


----------



## محمد.المصري (18 يونيو 2011)

pic2007 قال:


> الآن نحتاج إلى الرياضيات لمعالجة هذه المعادلة



أخي بيك أليس قبل أن تكتب هذه المعادلة يجب عليك أن تشرح من أين جئت بهذه المعادلة 




pic2007 قال:


> ملاحظة
> اسف لااملك الكثير من الوقت في الوقت الراهن اعتذر مرة اخرى.



سنة كاملة لم تمتلك وقت 


أخي بيك أن لم تستطيع حل هذه المعادلة فممكن اساعدك في حلها و لكن لابد أن أفهم ما هذه المعادلة و ما هي الشروط الحدية 

و سوف احلها لك إن شاء الله لننهي هذا الموضوع


----------



## pic2007 (19 يونيو 2011)

نعم سنة كاملة ولا توجد محاولة واحدة لحل هذه المعادلة!!! شئ يدعو للدهشة


سأكون سعيدا - وربما هذا يمثل رأي غالبية الأعضاء- بوجود أي محاولة لحل تلك المعادلة ومن الناحية الرياضية وكما هو معلوم فانه من الممكن حل أي معادلة وحتى بدون معرفة الشروط الأولية مسبقا وشكرا.


----------



## محمد.المصري (20 يونيو 2011)

pic2007 قال:


> ومن الناحية الرياضية وكما هو معلوم فانه من الممكن حل أي معادلة وحتى بدون معرفة الشروط الأولية مسبقا وشكرا.



أخي بيك بعض المعادلات التفاضلية تحل بدون معرفة الشروط الابتدائية

اما الصيغة العامة للحل تحل أي معادلة بمعرفة الشروط الحدية باستخدام التحليل العددي 

و السؤال الآن
ما هو شكل المتجة ‏a
هل هو منحنى أم سطح أم حقل أو مجال 

و سوف بإذن الله احل لك في هذه المعادلة الاجراء الصعبة من الحل و اترك لك الجزء السهل 

و كذلك لماذا لم تذكر كيف حصلت على هذه المعادلة أم احل شيء غير معروف 

أرجو الافادة


----------



## pic2007 (20 يونيو 2011)

المشاركة رقم 10 في هذا الموضوع كانت:



pic2007 قال:


> المعادلة السابقة لست أنا من اكتشفها لها تاريخ طويل ....
> 
> دعني –على سبيل المثال فقط- أذكرك بان انيشتاين تحدث عنها النص الأصلي بالألمانية.
> 
> ...



وشكرا.


----------



## محمد.المصري (21 يونيو 2011)

pic2007 قال:


> المشاركة رقم 10 في هذا الموضوع كانت:
> 
> 
> 
> وشكرا.




أخي لا تختلف معي من الذي قال بها حتى لو كنت أنت 
فهل يمكن أخي بيك أن تعرض الإثبات لها أو ترفق ملف اثباتها 
أم انك لا تعلم اثباتها


----------



## pic2007 (21 يونيو 2011)

محمد.المصري قال:


> أخي لا تختلف معي من الذي قال بها حتى لو كنت أنت
> فهل يمكن أخي بيك أن تعرض الإثبات لها أو ترفق ملف اثباتها
> أم انك لا تعلم اثباتها



سبحان الله
المفروض أنني أنتظر ردك هنا أولا:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t269542.html

فاذا بك توجه لي الاسئلة ولا يعقل ان يقتصر دوري فقط على الاجابة؟ 

لذلك فهذا دوري، والى أن يتم الرد وشكرا.


----------

